# Subida de 6 graus na temperatura global



## iceworld (19 Nov 2009 às 14:51)

Estudo prevê subida de 6 graus na temperatura global até ao fim do século 

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/estudo-pre...mperatura-global-ate-ao-fim-do-seculo=f548192


----------



## Mago (19 Nov 2009 às 14:54)

*Mais seis graus até ao fim do século*



> por LUÍS NAVES
> *Mais seis graus até ao fim do século*
> 
> Nas vésperas da Cimeira de Copenhaga continuam a ser produzidos estudos que mostram uma aceleração da produção de gases com efeito de estufa. Mas neste caso há uma conclusão mais grave: os sistemas naturais de absorção de dióxido de carbono (oceanos, florestas) estão a ficar menos eficientes
> ...



Fonte: http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1424258&seccao=Biosfera


----------



## belem (19 Nov 2009 às 20:35)

Obrigado pela partilha. 
Isso é o «worst case scenario», na minha opinião.
Um pouco extremista e apenas os mais convictos defensores do aquecimento global acelerado acreditam nesses valores.


----------



## Veterano (19 Nov 2009 às 20:55)

Ainda faltam muitos anos para o final do século, tudo o que se afirma neste momento é pura especulação, mas traz notoriedade...


----------



## |Ciclone| (19 Nov 2009 às 22:34)

Isso de uma subida de 6ºC seria catastrófico para toda a fauna e flora do planeta...
Mas até 2100 ainda muita coisa pode acontecer...


----------



## David sf (19 Nov 2009 às 23:03)

É uma notícia com caráter político que visa a pressionar os participantes na cimeira de Copenhaga. Infelizmente, quase todos os estudos sobre os efeitos do dióxido de carbono sobre o clima são encomendados, e raramente os seus resultados são muito fiáveis. 6 graus na minha opinião é um exagero, bem como certos estudos encomendados por certos interesses que dizem que não há nenhum efeito sobre o clima. Mas é bom que se pressione os membros da cimeira a tomar decisões drásticas quanto à poluição atmosférica e à emissão de gases tóxicos, mesmo que não haja qualquer consequência climática, há sempre o bem estar de todos, o respeito pelo planeta e por todos que nele habitam.


----------



## irpsit (20 Nov 2009 às 16:19)

Não é bem verdade.
Imagina que amanhã a China continua a crescer, a Índia, e depois é a Indonésia, os países do Médio Oriente, o México, e toda a África, também seguem o mesmo caminho da industrialização.
Imagina que os nossos cálculos até estavam errados, e o efeito do metano tornou-se mais grave do que se pensava.

Não é certamente impossível pensar-se numa subida de mais de 6º graus nestas condiçoes, até porque já ocorreu naturalmente antes na Terra (como há cerca de 10000 anos).

Ou então imagina que há uma guerra nuclear mundial e total.
Sem dúvida que terias um arrefecimento muito maior do que 6º a curto prazo e a longo prazo, não sei que efeitos ocorreriam. Sem dúvida, uma catástrofe nunca vista.

Ou então até mudámos e substituimos as actuais tecnologias por outras limpas: aviões a energia solar, carros eléctricos, programas massivos de florestação, a recuperação dos desertos. O clima não se altera significativamente e até deixam de ocorrer os fenómenos extremos. 2100 parece uma utopia.

Não é pois possível prever o que vai ocorrer em 2100.
Mas mais vale evitar os cenários catastrofistas. Porque depende muito de nós.




belem disse:


> Obrigado pela partilha.
> Isso é o «worst case scenario», na minha opinião.
> Um pouco extremista e apenas os mais convictos defensores do aquecimento global acelerado acreditam nesses valores.


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2009 às 21:39)

irpsit disse:


> Não é bem verdade.
> Imagina que amanhã a China continua a crescer, a Índia, e depois é a Indonésia, os países do Médio Oriente, o México, e toda a África, também seguem o mesmo caminho da industrialização.
> Imagina que os nossos cálculos até estavam errados, e o efeito do metano tornou-se mais grave do que se pensava.
> 
> ...




Como bem exemplificaste é preciso uma conjuntura particular e excepcional para isso acontecer.
Aquecimentos de 6ºc na história da Terra já aconteceram, mas não foram provocados pelo Homem e na sua maior parte senão em todos, não ocorreram num período de 100 anos.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Nov 2009 às 01:51)

David sf disse:


> É uma notícia com caráter político que visa a pressionar os participantes na cimeira de Copenhaga. Infelizmente, quase todos os estudos sobre os efeitos do dióxido de carbono sobre o clima são encomendados, e raramente os seus resultados são muito fiáveis. 6 graus na minha opinião é um exagero, bem como certos estudos encomendados por certos interesses que dizem que não há nenhum efeito sobre o clima. Mas é bom que se pressione os membros da cimeira a tomar decisões drásticas quanto à poluição atmosférica e à emissão de gases tóxicos, mesmo que não haja qualquer consequência climática, há sempre o bem estar de todos, o respeito pelo planeta e por todos que nele habitam.



Estando subjacente o factor pressão diante dos líderes participantes nesta Cimeira, o que a credito ser a hipótese mais viável, não sei se essa mensagem passa realmente nos bastidores da cena política, porque é desde há algum tempo que a confiança de tais líderes nestas questões do AG, se tem verificado um tanto abalada devido sobretudo às grandes incertezas quanto ao futuro, em boa parte pela existência de ambiguidades e até de estudos inconclusivos que a comunidade científica disponibiliza, agora se se juntar a isto todo um conjunto de interesses sobretudo das economias emergentes, passar à acção penso que será das grandes utopias da actualidade.

Se esta alegada pressão surte algum efeito visível, acho que o mesmo não passará tanto quanto desejável pelo respeito pelo Planeta mas sim por uma mera estratégia politica como mais um pólo importante de diplomacia e afirmação entre nações, nunca colocando em causa interesses internos. Mesmo que assim seja, o importante é avançar com medidas com vista ao bem estar de todos.


----------



## irpsit (21 Nov 2009 às 07:51)

Houve pelo menos um episódio que ocorreu em apenas poucos anos e registou uma subida de cerca de 7-10ºC. Daí a minha sugestão para estarmos abertos ao cenário de mudança radical. Vê http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Younger_Dryas



belem disse:


> Aquecimentos de 6ºc na história da Terra já aconteceram, mas não foram provocados pelo Homem e na sua maior parte senão em todos, não ocorreram num período de 100 anos.


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2009 às 17:01)

irpsit disse:


> Houve pelo menos um episódio que ocorreu em apenas poucos anos e registou uma subida de cerca de 7-10ºC. Daí a minha sugestão para estarmos abertos ao cenário de mudança radical. Vê http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Younger_Dryas



Mais uma vez queria salientar que só cenários muito específicos dão origem a aquecimentos dessa ordem nesse espaço de tempo. Sugerir o contrário é um bocado perigoso. Como diz nesse link: «Nothing of the size, extent, or rapidity of this period of abrupt climate change has been experienced since.»
As probabilidades que tal ocorra nos próximos 100 anos não são muitas certamente.
O que está aí descrito foi que as correntes marítimas do Atlântico ficaram afectadas/alteradas devido a alterações de salinidade provocadas pela entrada adrupta de grandes quantidades de água doce, que isso provocou um período glaciar inesperado e que após os níveis de salinidade voltarem ao normal a temperatura, naturalmente, voltou a subir para valores mais normais.
E isso não foi um acontecimento global, mas localizado ( «The Younger Dryas saw a rapid return to glacial conditions in the higher latitudes of the Northern Hemisphere between 12,900–11,500 years before present») embora não se saibam quais as consequências que tal acontecimento possa produzir.
Mas de qualquer forma, obrigado por providenciar tais informações, que são sempre muito interessantes e nos ajudam a compreender melhor o nosso planeta.


----------



## raposo_744 (22 Nov 2009 às 15:56)

HACKERS colocam na net documentos confidenciais sobre o falso "aquecimento global"!



> Hackers conseguiram aceder a um computador desta instituição cientifica inglesa
> http://www.cru.uea.ac.uk/
> onde trabalham alguns dos cientistas que mais têm defendido em publico a teoria do aquecimento global,
> e colocaram na net documentos comprometedores, que atestam a existencia de um esforço manipulatorio organizado para enganar a opinião publica sobre a existencia do chamado "aquecimento global".
> ...









http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...944914,00.html


----------

